# Anyone throw an Ergo into the washer/dryer?



## germin8 (Jul 20, 2010)

I just got a used Ergo (after being convinced I needed one)... and I can't wait to try it!

The Ergo I got looks pretty clean but has a smell to it. Not a bad one... just a smell.

I'd like to throw it into the washer... but before I do, I wanted to know if anyone else has done so, successfully. How about the dryer?


----------



## ASusan (Jun 6, 2006)

I've washed mine in the washer, but I think I've always hung it dry.


----------



## Drummer's Wife (Jun 5, 2005)

I washed mine several times. I hung to dry, except once when I was shorn on time I threw it in on the air cycle (so, no heat).


----------



## MamieCole (Jun 1, 2007)

I washed mine in the washing machine, gentle cycle, then dried in dryer on delicate, then hung to finish air drying.


----------



## Asiago (Jul 1, 2009)

You may want to toss it into a mesh bag so that the straps don't catch on the agitator (if you have a top loader).


----------



## mumm (May 23, 2004)

I think the instructions say it is fine to machine wash and then machine dry to almost dry, but not all the way. Keep the seams wet and then finish with an air dry.

I've machine washed mine a dozen or so times and have used the dryer on occasion. The only problem I had was when a section got caught in the washer door (front load) and got rubbed down to a little nub. Doesn't change how well it works but one of my kiddos liked to chew on that nub.

I couldn't have survived my twins years from 6 months to about 3 years with out using the ergo to keep one on my back safe and not on a path of destruction!


----------



## althara (Jan 21, 2007)

Another machine wash, hang to dry vote here. That's what I did with mine and it was in excellent shape when my daughter outgrew it.


----------



## germin8 (Jul 20, 2010)

Thanks all... and thanks for the tips! I didn't see the label until later. I washed it and it still looks good. Hang drying now.


----------

